# Good Mews cat litter?



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! Has anyone used Good Mews cat litter for their bunnies? I think it's like Yesterday's News, the package says it's compressed recycled paper pellets. We sell it at the store where I work and it's significantly less expensive than Yesterday's News, but I want to make sure it's safe before buying it. Thanks!


----------



## Dia (Mar 17, 2009)

I have used this in my litterbox for my rabbits, but I read an article about people finding pieces of plastic in it. I switched to the absorbant bedding now in my litterboxes and I think that works the best anyway.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2009)

*Dia wrote: *


> I have used this in my litterbox for my rabbits, but I read an article about people finding pieces of plastic in it. I switched to the absorbant bedding now in my litterboxes and I think that works the best anyway.


I have not only found plastic pieces in my YN, but I have also found sharp metal objects (like staples and who knows what else).

I just use a wood pellet animal bedding or wood stove pellets.


----------



## Dia (Mar 17, 2009)

undergunfire - yes i have found metal too, like pieces of staples it looked like. it really scared me, so i use the fluffy bedding. it costs a little more than the YN litter, but it really is the best.

i would never use cat litter either. its horrible for the rabbits.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 17, 2009)

Stove pellets are too dusty and give Rory and Skyler runny noses. We determined that that's what was causing the runny noses last summer I think it was- I'd been using stove pellets for several months and first one got a runny nose, then the other, and when we experimented with removing/re-adding the stove pellet litter, the runny noses went away/came back appropriately. I've never found anything weird in my Yesterday's News, thank goodness! Has anyone else found anything weird in Good Mews? The bits of metal are scary!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I've never found anything weird in my Yesterday's News, thank goodness!


You have to look through the pieces, they are definitely there! Some pieces are blue, red, yellow, or green. Sometimes if you hold them in the light, you can see bits of metal.

I think YN is made from the sweepings off of a floor of a paper company...so you never know what you get!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 17, 2009)

Yikes! All I ever found in YN was plastic--like pieces of plastic windows fro envelopes all melted together. They were big enough to pick out. Metal is bad. I think Yesterday's Mews is just like YN but maybe cheaper, so maybe it's cheaper due to poorer quality control? Wood stove pellets are probably the best (or Feline Pine/Woody Pet) in terms of cost and safety (if cost isn't an option, Carefresh is probably best, although I don't like how it clumps together if used w/o a litterbox grate), but I know they're not available in all places.


----------



## Dia (Mar 17, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Yikes! All I ever found in YN was plastic--like pieces of plastic windows fro envelopes all melted together. They were big enough to pick out. Metal is bad. I think Yesterday's Mews is just like YN but maybe cheaper, so maybe it's cheaper due to poorer quality control? Wood stove pellets are probably the best (or Feline Pine/Woody Pet) in terms of cost and safety (if cost isn't an option, Carefresh is probably best, although I don't like how it clumps together if used w/o a litterbox grate), but I know they're not available in all places.


ahh Carefresh is what I switched to. Some larger pet stores make their own brand and sometimes i get it buy one, get one. The rabbits seem to like it the best and it keeps them dry, since a few of mine like to lay in the litter box.....and i NEVER understand why.


----------



## sewwhat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - I use Good Mews for the Guinea Pigs, I have never found anything odd it it. It is a paper product, non toxic, non clumping. Never used Yesterdays news but it looks similar. It is only 13/bag here for a very large bag. I use Carefresh for my rabbit because it is soft, since she likes to sit in the box. I probably will try the GM again because of the $. The Good Mews absorbs well and is compostable. One of the pet stores here uses the Good Mews exclusively for all of their small animal cages, because it is economical.


----------

